# clip about white guilt



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess I am supposed to be ashamed of what I am based solely on the color of my skin. I don't have the money they are talking about, I went to a majority black high school and grew up in Memphis in a low income neighborhood. I have worked without stopping since I was 17 and never went to college because I wasn't offered the full ride several of my black friends got. When I applied for work in Memphis after the military I was told that they preferred minority and female applicants.

This video puts it all in perspective for me. Everything from the trail of tears, slavery and genocide is my fault.....I did it. Now it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I stopped watching the video about 10 seconds in, when the two lazy-assed idiots on the right hand side of the track just stayed there while the other people ran the race. They appear to be too lazy and stupid to succeed in the race.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep. Being a half breed, my white side has definitely held back my native side. I'm so tired of everybody wanting to be a victim and refusing responsibility.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Yep. Being a half breed, my white side has definitely held back my native side. I'm so tired of everybody wanting to be a victim and refusing responsibility.


You must constantly be at war with yourself. Lol


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You know who should really be offended by that video is Asian Americans. Many of them come here not speaking the language, from poor families and with many of the "disparities" described in the video and you know what happens to them, THEY THRIVE! They do well because of a good work ethic and they put value on education. That video screams "poor me".


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The Vietnamese migrants that came here during and post the Vietnam conflict...here is one very specific example I can think of that did exactly what you wrote.








Sasquatch said:


> You know who should really be offended by that video is Asian Americans. Many of them come here not speaking the language, from poor families and with many of the "disparities" described in the video and you know what happens to them, THEY THRIVE! They do well because of a good work ethic and they put value on education. That video screams "poor me".


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm white, mid-late 50's from a middle class family.
Today I consider myself successful... great wife (got it right the second time), awesome kids who are also hard working, nice home, good career, good salary.
A product of "privilege"? No... a product of busting my ass for decades. None of this was bestowed upon me because of my skin color or family history. I worked hard for everything I have.

So for all those who think otherwise...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I stopped watching the video about 10 seconds in, when the two lazy-assed idiots on the right hand side of the track just stayed there while the other people ran the race. They appear to be too lazy and stupid to succeed in the race.


I stopped at the school to Prison Pipeline part. At that point there is absolutely nobody to blame but themselves


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

whoppo said:


> I'm white, mid-late 50's from a middle class family.
> Today I consider myself successful... great wife (got it right the second time), awesome kids who are also hard working, nice home, good career, good salary.
> A product of "privilege"? No... a product of busting my ass for decades. None of this was bestowed upon me because of my skin color or family history. I worked hard for everything I have.
> 
> So for all those who think otherwise...


I am with you on this.

I came from an underpriv family who lived in a dilapated house that was condemned on a dirt road.

I had nothing. I was lucky if i got a pair of jeans for christmas. Didnt have good food but had something to eat some of the time, went hungry others.

I see people complain about the stupidest of things not realizimg they have a pretty damn good life. 1st world problems disgust me. The soup is too spicey. Its not right for me. Fudge you. You self entitled blind swine.

I was on my own at 15 and have taken the harder path to live honest and not let the misfortunes that i didnt have a hand in creating be a life long excuse to be a fat lazy egotistical dollar draining idiot.

I busted my ass to get where i am. I earned and paid for everything. I got nothimg for free and no hand outs.

And i see this utter refuse walking the streets blaming "******" for all there friggin woes when i could of blamed "******" too just as easily. Its disgusting.

This self entitled i deserve everythijg fir nothijg on someone elses dime generational bullshit is a drain on every facet of our culture and wellbeing. You dont like it here? You think its better somewhere else? Friggin go and dont send me no post cards either you waste of oxygen lowlife pathetic spineless little sheep.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The liberals can sure shovel the manure. 

I've shoveled manure too, as a kid it was one of my chores. 

There is a big difference between the two shovels, liberal shoveling accomplishes nothing, while my shoveling cleaned the barn. My suggestion to anyone who want to improve their lot in life, make sure you pick up the right shovel.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's the thing.

I believe that liberty and justice for all means LIBERTY and JUSTICE for ALL. No exceptions.

I also believe that the past is what it is, there are no time machines, you can't go back and change things.

The best way to be fair is to tear down barriers for EVERY American citizen and allow equal opportunity, with advancement based on MERIT. 

The government can't do this, we each have to do it ourselves, or be part of the problem. 

Anybody who says the pledge of allegiance and says "One nation, under God, indivisible, with LIBERTY and JUSTICE for ALL" and then proceeds to encouraging denying liberty and justice to people because of their race, religion, whatever is nothing more than a liar.

If that pisses anybody off, I suggest you look up the definition of "justice" and "all" or, do what I do, and stop saying the socialist Pledge of Allegiance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the reality of the world...Some people just ain't gonna make it. Some people are just too damn stupid, lazy, ignorant and unmotivated to ever be anything other than stupid, lazy, ignorant and unmotivated. 

Some people throw a ball better than others or do math/chemistry better. Some people can sing and play guitar and some people are real damn good at making things or selling things or whatever. EVERYBODY AIN'T EQUAL! 

Good Gracious, get the @#&@! over it already!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Here's the reality of the world...Some people just ain't gonna make it. Some people are just too damn stupid, lazy, ignorant and unmotivated to ever be anything other than stupid, lazy, ignorant and unmotivated.
> 
> Some people throw a ball better than others or do math/chemistry better. Some people can sing and play guitar and some people are real damn good at making things or selling things or whatever. EVERYBODY AIN'T EQUAL!
> 
> Good Gracious, get the @#&@! over it already!


Maybe I am just old fashioned, but isn't that kind of the whole point of a republic? I have the RIGHT to PROVE that I am better at some things than others?!?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuckB said:


> Maybe I am just old fashioned, but isn't that kind of the whole point of a republic? I have the RIGHT to PROVE that I am better at some things than others?!?


YesSiree BuckB,

Some people are just better at sucking off the government teat and squirting out bastard chillens than others.

All these libtards pissing and moaning about some made up BS they call White Privilege....well its the biggest crock of horseshit since...Global Warming!

God Bless This Great Republic!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Standardized Tests? That is an obstacle? If it is, then they are doomed, because there will always be tests. (I like sriracha and if it is Vietnamese, God bless them.)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is "Surfer" dude. He doesn't work, takes SNAP and other benefits from the Government, manages to eat lobster on your dime and refuses to work. When Sean Hannity offered him an 80K per year job he refused it saying he is happy with his lifestyle. He sings about robbing and stealing to support his preferred lifestyle.

This is why I insist that we created this monster. It's not about race. By providing too much for too long we take the will to work away from able bodied people. We give them an alternative to work and in the end create and fund their laziness and inflate their sense of entitlement. They end up content, overfed and feel as if they are owed the moon and stars.
When the benefits dwindle at the end of the month they commit crime to further their lifestyle. They fill our prisons creating our bloated prison population or they end up robbing somebody like us and getting their face blown off.

Welfare lobster-eating food stamp recipient refuses Sean Hannity?s $80,000 help | Examiner.com


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> EVERYBODY AIN'T EQUAL!


Truth. But everybody should have the chance to PROVE their place in the pecking order by the sweat of their brow, or the brains in their head.

Opportunity should be equal, but results should be based on what we do with that opportunity. The problem with da gubbment is they want to make OUTCOMES equal no matter the amount of work and effort a person puts into it.

That's evil.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Truth. But everybody should have the chance to PROVE their place in the pecking order by the sweat of their brow, or the brains in their head.
> 
> Opportunity should be equal, but results should be based on what we do with that opportunity. The problem with da gubbment is they want to make OUTCOMES equal no matter the amount of work and effort a person puts into it.
> 
> That's evil.


Yes indeed Salty,

Whenever the government gets involved in the equalization of its "subjects"...evil things like slavery ensues.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

All M. L. King wanted was for his people to be treated as equals. Today, Many, not all wants more than equal. I honestly think MLK would be ashamed of many of his people today. There's absolutely no reason non white people today cannot succeed. 
When I watched the video I thought great more excuses for failure and a reason to blame everyone except themselves.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

MLK wanted ALL people to be treated equal. He took a lot of criticism from the militant African American contingents because of his notion that blacks, whites, yellows, greys, reds, and all other skin colors should be on the same level and not one over the other.



Moonshinedave said:


> All M. L. King wanted was for his people to be treated as equals. Today, Many, not all wants more than equal. I honestly think MLK would be ashamed of many of his people today. There's absolutely no reason non white people today cannot succeed.
> When I watched the video I thought great more excuses for failure and a reason to blame everyone except themselves.


----------

